# First Editorial Notes from MQB Technical Presentation this Week in Wolfsburg



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

As mentioned yesterday, Fourtitude contributing editor (and VWvortex Editor-in-Chief) Jamie Vondruska attended Volkswagen's MQB Introduction presentation this week in Wolfsburg. Though presented in a Volkswagen context, this presentation is very pertinent to future transverse Audis such as the upcoming next generations of Audi A3, TT, A1, Q3 and who knows what else. Jamie has filed some initial notes from the event and will be filing a more thorough report by next week. Below are his notes with a few modifications to tailor the text to our Audi-owning readership:



[email protected] said:


> I'll have a more thorough article on this later, but the MQB modular architecture is a huge fundamental shift in everything Audi and the other Volkswagen Group brands will do in the future. There are actually four levels of modular platforms - NSF (new small family and likely Audi A2), MQB (all transverse cars Next-generation A1, A3, TT, Q3), MLB (all longitudinal except the sports cars including A4, A5, A6, A7, A8, Q5 and next-generation Q7) and MSB/MSS which is mid-engine longitudinal (front, mid and rear according to Georg Kacher), RWD mostly for sports cars (Porsche, Lamborghini, third generation R8, etc., etc.). MQB is being developed by Volkswagen. MLB is Audi's development project and MSB is Porsche's development project. The Volkswagen Group currently has 200 models of vehicles across their various brands to deal with, so by moving everything to this modular architecture, they are able to simplify things quite a bit. Here is the basic MQB platform where you can see the amount of latitude they have in the basic structure:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

I wonder how this would translate into the new alloy TT body.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

R5T;bt1533 said:


> I wonder how this would translate into the new alloy TT body.


Much as PQ components (from A3, Golf, etc.) effect the alloy TT. Parts are still shared so information about engines, drivetrain, infotainment, etc. directly apply.


----------



## 4000sfan (Apr 28, 2009)

[email protected];bt1535 said:


> Much as PQ components (from A3, Golf, etc.) effect the alloy TT. Parts are still shared so information about engines, drivetrain, infotainment, etc. directly apply.


I read a part of the notes where it says the engine moves back a little bit in MQB - which is certainly a good thing for handling. I'm glad they said their is weight loss for the platform as a whole. Thats also bodes well for the TT. Any word on the new system Haldex was developing?
As an aside - what are the odds that the MLB-evo Audi is able to nudge the engine back even just a little more...?? Or is strictly about using lighter materials (which is certainly good in and of itself)?


----------

